# finally fig out this picture thing



## bigtarus44 (Apr 29, 2007)

finally got a picture to show you all of my new lil girl SA 1911 not bad for my first 1911 huh


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Mr Big you sure got one pretty little girl there. Be sure and let us know what you think of her after a trip to the range. Man that's nice.:drooling:


----------



## bigtarus44 (Apr 29, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Well Mr Big you sure got one pretty little girl there. Be sure and let us know what you think of her after a trip to the range. Man that's nice.:drooling:


Thanks Mr.Baldy well kids will be over for a cookout here in a bit so i'm gonna go set me out a target and get a couple clips through her before everybody gets here. LOL have a good one I'll let you know how she does.


----------

